# Marking a laying queen....



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm going to do a inspection of my 2nd hive this morning. I would like to mark her. I'll only do it if I know the bees will accept her no problem. What are my odds they will just accept her with no hassles? Or do I run the risk they will ball her?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I mark hundreds annually and they don't get balled. I suppose it depends on the method used, I just pick her up dad a bit of testers model paint blow on her for a second and put her back from whence she came.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Same here Tenbears. Can't say I've ever seen a queen balled after marking.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2tSkW9YuHY


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm really new to beekeeping but I marked 8 out of my 11 queens this year and they all were fine. I use Mr. Palmer's method of holding them. (WATCH THE VIDEO! :thumbsup: )


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I watched the video (both). How come the bees don't sting you when you are trying to pick them up and stuff them in the cage? Are you looking for a certain age bee to put with the queen? It didn't look like there was any concern.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I try to get the paint dry before I release her, not just to keep her from getting balled, but because she will sometimes smear it or the bees will try to remove it. Once it's dry I've never had an issue. I use the testor's enamel pens.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Marked all mine with Testors following Michael Palmer's video. It's really not near so big a deal as some people on here make it out to be.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I keep a hair roller queen cage in my belt. I mark her and then put her in it and give the paint a few minutes to dry. Again, hundreds marked without issue. I have had the odd one seem to pass out or faint, but they come around in a few minutes


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Zhiv -

I'm glad you mentioned the passing out/fainting thing. I have watched my mentor mark lots of queens in his nuc-making business. He came to my apiary to mark some nucs I'd raised for him and the very first queen he painted did that. I has holding the tube and thought for sure I'd done her in. He had never mentioned this possibility to me and if I had been marking my queens on my own (as I plan to do) I'd have been very upset and perhaps made things worse in my over concern by opening up the marking tube, prematurely, to check on her.

He told me not to worry, and he was right: after a few mintues of being set in a shaded place she revived and seem perfectly normal. 

I plan to wuss out and mark the queens on the frames using one of those little round, push-in queen-markinig corrals. And I plan to place the frame in a nuc while she dries - and gets over herself, if needed. Then I'll move the frame back into the hive and release her . I often move my marked queens, on their frames, into a nuc box during inspections and sugar rolls, etc. When I know she's safely stowed, it makes things much easier. 

Enj.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

So mark her let her dry a few mins then place her back on the same frame I grabbed her from. Sounds good. Thanks. The video Michael Palmer had makes it look so easy.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

It is easy


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

They are more robust than you think - especially the thorax. You can always practice on drones until you feel comfortable.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Acebird said:


> I watched the video (both). How come the bees don't sting you when you are trying to pick them up and stuff them in the cage? Are you looking for a certain age bee to put with the queen? It didn't look like there was any concern.


if you hold them long enough they will probably try, but you usually can hold them for long enough to get their head in the cage without stinging you.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Acebird said:


> I watched the video (both). How come the bees don't sting you when you are trying to pick them up and stuff them in the cage? Are you looking for a certain age bee to put with the queen? It didn't look like there was any concern.


I'm looking for young bees. You pick them up by the wings, place their head in the hole, press down ot the thorax a bit to hold the bee for an instant, and when she trys to get away you loosen up and into the hole she goes.

By the way Ace. Who said I don't get stung?


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

Michael Palmer said:


> By the way Ace. Who said I don't get stung?


:thumbsup:

BTW Mr. Palmer,

Thanks for taking the time to do the talks and videos, your advice has made my first year an a half MUCH easier!


----------



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

I am not ready to pick her up yet. I use a queen pipe.
https://www.kelleybees.com/Shop/21/Queens-Bees/Queen-Rearing/4194/Queen-Pipe-Catcher

17 dollars for 2 dollars of plastic..


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I made my own queen marker out of a large prescription bottle. Cut out close end and put mesh on it. And made a plunger.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Michael Palmer said:


> It is easy


Hehehee - From the man that marks hundreds a year. Love the video but still as the 5 thumb wonder, I have lots of drone practice that needs to be done.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

I carry a marking pen on all inspections in case I see one unmarked. Ii I happen to see her I lay the frame on top of the hive and lightly pin her to the frame with thumb and forefinger. pin is a bad description....more like restricted. I have latex gloves on and its usually a mess with some drones getting the brunt of it but the ones I've marked continue on their way and my bees don't seem to care to try and clean it off her.


----------

